# Carb watchers!  You are going to have to trust me on this one.



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2016)

I am always looking for ways to cut carbs and calories.   I have told you about the Zucchini pasta... but how about this?

Who doesn't love a big bowl of potato salad at a barbeque?   HUGELY fattening and high in carbs..   Next time.. think about substituting steamed cauliflower for potatoes?   Sound horrible?  NOT!!!    Seriously!   Just use your favorite potato salad recipe... and think about how many calories you save without the potatos.    I use lite mayo, white vinegar, onions, celery, bacon bits, and shredded cheddar cheese.  Of course salt and pepper.  It's really tasty..  Give it a try!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2016)

as a diabetic who is now down to prediabetic levels with no meds i have  used the mashed cauliflower for years now .

i have not seen the zucchini pasta yet .  boy if that works i will be  forever great-full . we are headed to the local health food store now to look just based on this post .


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> as a diabetic who is now down to prediabetic levels with no meds i have  used the mashed cauliflower for years now .
> 
> i have not seen the zucchini pasta yet .  boy if that works i will be  forever great-full . we are headed to the local health food store now to look just based on this post .



It's called a sprializer...  I think that Bed Bath and Beyond.. or any home goods store would have them.  

This is the one I have,   It's made by Great Grips


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2016)

amazing , i took a look on line to see who sells it already done -  nobody .  you would think for diabetics that would be a great product .


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, I as a diabetic have discovered mashed steamed cauliflower.  My wife adds Mrs Dash (original) along with organic butter.  Great taste which I have included into my revolving veggie side dishes.  I never liked the texture or taste of the raw or normal cooked state.   We tried celery root added in the mash, but I couldn't get into the texture.  I do like cabbage/w butter & MD & broccoli/w mustard cycled.   Question for the zucchini pasta makers, is there a really good low carb sauce you can add?  We have used spaghetti squash in place of pasta, guess I could make my own sauce but want to avoid the mess.  (Managed A1C-5.0, avg BS <90)


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2016)

i am not a veggie lover either . i don't belive man clawed his way to the top of the food chain to eat broccoli  .   lol


----------



## AprilT (Jul 23, 2016)

I had some mashed califlower and salmon with salsa, just a couple of days ago.  For some great low carb recipes I can highly recommend this site, I mean highly recommend.

http://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/category/recipes/low-carb-meatball-recipes


sample 3-day abd weekly planned menu recipes, all free
http://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/menu-plans-new


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 23, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I am always looking for ways to cut carbs and calories.   I have told you about the Zucchini pasta... but how about this?
> 
> Who doesn't love a big bowl of potato salad at a barbeque?   HUGELY fattening and high in carbs..   Next time.. think about substituting steamed cauliflower for potatoes?   Sound horrible?  NOT!!!    Seriously!   Just use your favorite potato salad recipe... and think about how many calories you save without the potatos.    I use lite mayo, white vinegar, onions, celery, bacon bits, and shredded cheddar cheese.  Of course salt and pepper.  It's really tasty..  Give it a try!



Sounds good, just the steamed cauliflower with a little seasoning would be great.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Sounds good, just the steamed cauliflower with a little seasoning would be great.



True... but I love potato salad....  Seriously... this tastes like the real deal

AND.... just went to Trader Joes..  They sell Riced Cauliflower!!  You can use it in place of rice!!   I bought 3 bags.. and threw them in the freezer.. which they claim is fine to do..  I'm making fried rice this week with it..  If it tastes good and satisfies my carb fix I will be a very happy girl!!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2016)

we use that riced cauliflower , it is good but at times hard to get from trader joes


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> It's called a sprializer...  I think that Bed Bath and Beyond.. or any home goods store would have them.
> 
> This is the one I have,   It's made by Great Grips



I HAVE to get one of these!   QS, do you lightly steam the zucchini ribbons, or what?  Do you put regular spaghetti sauce over them?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 23, 2016)

you can steam them or sauté them in a bit of olive oil and garlic.   Add whatever you do to spaghetti.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 23, 2016)

They have been selling the spiral "veggie" cutter at our annual shows for about 10 years ..as well in mail order catalogs 
I have an attachment for my kitchen whizz that can make the same "spaghetti ....I see heaps of the spiral cutters in Opp/ charity shops for next to nothing


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 25, 2016)

I made a really tasty Eggplant lasagna yesterday..  not a single noodle..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 25, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> we use that riced cauliflower , it is good but at times hard to get from trader joes



My local Safeway carries it now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 26, 2016)

Unless you are on a low carb diet,  I don't think that potatoes are the 'bogey man' that people say.  They are not especially high in calories and are an excellent source of vitamins C and B-6.  The real problem is what you put on the potato salad.
I like cauliflower, but find that it's a bit tasteless.  So you add bacon bits, salt &pepper and cheddar cheese!  Count the calories, fat and salt in them.  

I make cauliflower salad with raw cauliflower florets, tomatoes, cucumber (or courgette) and spring onions.  I dress this with wine vinegar, rapeseed oil and tomato ketchup.

For potato salad, I use plain boiled, sliced potatoes with chopped onions and spring onions and  a garlic flavoured wine vinegar & rapeseed oil dressing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 26, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Unless you are on a low carb diet,  I don't think that potatoes are the 'bogey man' that people say.  They are not especially high in calories and are an excellent source of vitamins C and B-6.  The real problem is what you put on the potato salad.
> I like cauliflower, but find that it's a bit tasteless.  So you add bacon bits, salt &pepper and cheddar cheese!  Count the calories, fat and salt in them.
> 
> I make cauliflower salad with raw cauliflower florets, tomatoes, cucumber (or courgette) and spring onions.  I dress this with wine vinegar, rapeseed oil and tomato ketchup.
> ...



You would be correct if you use the high calorie varieties.   I use lite mayo... Fat Free Cheddar... and limit the bacon bits to 2 table spoons.   I don't remember the last time I've eaten full calorie cheese..     I miss it.. but it's not worth the fat content.


----------

